# "Conan" premieres 11/8/2010



## FauxPas (Jan 8, 2002)

I thought I'd post a reminder that Conan O'Brien's new show premieres monday night, 11 pm, on TBS.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Never did get his brand of humor.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't have TBS. 

But there's a "Full episodes" tab at http://www.tbs.com/video/conan/ so there's hope, I guess.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

You misspelled Conaw!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

No TBS on my current DirecTV package, so I won't be watching.

It would seem that if even half the "CoCo" crowd watches, this would be the biggest hit in cable history. I guess the ratings will show if most of those are really supporters or just hopping on the bandwagon.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

What? I thought this was a new barbarian show!?! Now I'm disappointed 




I don't do late night anymore, but I might have to TiVo this one just to see what he does...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> ...I don't do late night anymore, but I might have to TiVo this one just to see what he does...


This....my TiVo is set...


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

What is the format of this show? 

Is it like Leno or Letterman or is he doing something different?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've got it set to record, but I noticed that due to the fact that here in Arizona we get the Pacific feed of TBS, and (during the winter) we're an hour earlier than PST, we won't get Conan's show until midnight. In most places, they'll get Conan at 11 pm and then Leno/Letterman start at 11:35. Here in the MST, we get Leno/Conan at 10:35 and won't get Conan until midnight. 

Makes it easier to record all the late-night shows without conflicts when they air like that.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> What is the format of this show?
> 
> Is it like Leno or Letterman or is he doing something different?


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-et-1106-conan-20101106,0,4556420.story



> TBS is angling to grab a big slice of the youth audience with O'Brien, whose goofy "Coco" persona has developed a strong cult following among college kids. Ross said that though the program will have a different flavor, it will still feature the familiar elements, including a monologue, comedy bits, guest interviews and even sidekick Andy Richter.


Sounds like a typical late night show but I am sure there will be a few surprises thrown in for good measure. I've got it set to record as well.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DougF said:


> No TBS on my current DirecTV package, so I won't be watching.
> 
> It would seem that if even half the "CoCo" crowd watches, this would be the biggest hit in cable history. I guess the ratings will show if most of those are really supporters or just hopping on the bandwagon.


Really? I thought TBS was part of the most basic package.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I really don't do late night either, but maybe I will setup a SP or something just to see if there is anything cool about his first show.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> Really? I thought TBS was part of the most basic package.


Probably their most basic advertised package. We use Family. It covers the kids channels (Disney, Nick, etc.) and those are really the only cable channels we need. My wife watched "Army Wives" on Lifetime's site and we watched "Rescue Me" on Hulu.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I am excited. I was a fan well before there was even talk of him going to TTS and felt really peeved with NBC's management of the whole mess.

Glad he'll be back on.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Cant wait for masturbating bear to make a comeback!


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am so happy Conan is back!! I have had today marked on my calendar for a while. 

**Cue old people commenting that late night shows haven't been funny since the 1930s (and also SNL has not been funny since Chevy left)**


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

BK89 said:


> **Cue old people commenting that late night shows haven't been funny since the 1930s (and also SNL has not been funny since Chevy left)**


I've been watching Conan since September 13, 1993, when I was in college, and am actually feeling a little bit like I'm an "old person" relative to the target audience for the new show. That's probably because of all the promotion they've been doing on social media. I do use social media, but -- for example -- I never got in on any of the 1,000-free-shirts-a-day giveaways they were doing for the last 10 days on Twitter. I was too slow. I don't have Twitter wired directly into my brain the way all the kids do these days.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> I've been watching Conan since September 13, 1993, when I was in college, and am actually feeling a little bit like I'm an "old person" relative to the target audience for the new show. That's probably because of all the promotion they've been doing on social media. I do use social media, but -- for example -- I never got in on any of the 1,000-free-shirts-a-day giveaways they were doing for the last 10 days on Twitter. I was too slow. I don't have Twitter wired directly into my brain the way all the kids do these days.


[Grumpy Old Man]That's the way it was and we LIKED it. We LOVED it.[/Grumpy Old Man]


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

I think he tanks after an initial few nights of decent ratings. going up against The Daily Show at 11pmEST is suicide in the demographic he's after (18-42), and the 10pm hour negates the older crowd from tuning in compared to Leno/Letterman.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

pjenkins said:


> I think he tanks after an initial few nights of decent ratings.


Define "tanks". How hard will it really be to be the best show on TBS


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

zordude said:


> Define "tanks".


1/2 his initial opening week average rating by the 4th week



> How hard will it really be to be the best show on TBS


well, that's true


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

zordude said:


> Define "tanks". How hard will it really be to be the best show on TBS


According to TVbytheNumbers, Leno and Letterman are buth currently averaging about a .9 rating with adults 18-49. Stewart most recently averaged a .8. Colbert averaged a .6. Adult Swim (11:30 pm -12:30 am) averaged a .9.

I wouldn't be surprised if Conan averaged close to 1.0 for the first week, but I would guess that by week four of his new show, he won't be averaging more than a .6.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Wow. I'm trying to watch all the #conanreturns tweets, and failing miserably. I have never seen something trend quite like this before. This is insane.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

try to find mine!!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Go Conan, go!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Pretty good episode. I really liked the musical act.

It'll be interesting to see what the show will be like once the "new show"/"we're back" stuff is out of the way.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I've never seen white people care more about anything in recent memory than Conan's return. This is an amazing social phenomenon.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I'll say it again...Andy Richter sucks. He adds nothing to the show, and is a big distraction to my watching this show.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Jesda said:


> I've never seen white people care more about anything in recent memory than Conan's return. This is an amazing social phenomenon.


Ahhhh..... what? Stay classy St. Louis...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It's 2010, why are they framing for 4:3? It should be letterboxed on analog cable.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Stuff I noticed:

- I wish he'd shave off the beard.
- Was the lighting a bit dim? (cut in production costs?)
- His suit didn't seem as nice as usual (cut in wardrobe budget?)
- Conan, stop pacing the stage during the monologue.
- Name of the band is too self-deprecating.

No matter, though. Great to see him back. :up:


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Preliminary numbers show Conan pulled a 2.9. I'm not up on the ratings games, especially when you throw cable in the mix. Is this good?

Conan Premiere Scores Preliminary 2.8 Household Rating


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Jesda said:


> Cant wait for masturbating bear to make a comeback!


Well, you didn't have to wait long! NICE!!!

I want Preparation H Raymond back...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I love the new name of the band! 

Also found it hilarious that he's got a remote control for the moon


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> I love the new name of the band!
> 
> Also found it hilarious that he's got a remote control for the moon


That's one serious remote too.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

pcguru83 said:


> Preliminary numbers show Conan pulled a 2.9. I'm not up on the ratings games, especially when you throw cable in the mix. Is this good?
> 
> 'Conan' Premiere Scores Preliminary 2.8 Household Rating


It's very good (for cable). There's no way those numbers will hold though.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

MickeS said:


> It's very good (for cable).


Given that it just about triples the ratings for Leno and Letterman, I'll submit the above as the understatement of the thread.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Seth Rogan was just awful as a guest.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Boston Fan said:


> Given that it just about triples the ratings for Leno and Letterman, I'll submit the above as the understatement of the thread.


With all the hype, and the fact that it's a premiere episode AND airs earlier (in most markets), I expected it to at LEAST double the ratings of Leno and Letterman (Conan's first "Tonight Show" episode had a 7.1 rating). We'll see how it goes after this. It's very good - for cable. Don't know how that is an understatement.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> Seth Rogan was just awful as a guest.


Made me not want to see Green Hornet.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Made me want to see more of Lea Michele, yum. We don't watch glee but might start.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

whitson77 said:


> Seth Rogan was just awful as a guest.


His goofy (fake?) laugh was brutal.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pcguru83 said:


> Preliminary numbers show Conan pulled a 2.9. I'm not up on the ratings games, especially when you throw cable in the mix. Is this good?
> 
> 'Conan' Premiere Scores Preliminary 2.8 Household Rating


It will end up being one of the top-rated shows on cable for the week, but that's no surprise. Last week, some of the top shows were Monday Night Football (7.4 Household), The Walking Dead (3.1 Household), WWE Raw (2.8 Household) and Pawn Stars (2.6 Household).


Boston Fan said:


> Given that it just about triples the ratings for Leno and Letterman, I'll submit the above as the understatement of the thread.


You're mixing up two different ratings. The 2.8 Household rating is not the same measurement as the 1.0 adults 18-49 for Leno that I posted earlier. We'll have to wait until later today to see what his 18-49 numbers were.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

*DevdogAZ* - time to update your sig, that website seems to be gone now.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

GoHalos said:


> His goofy (fake?) laugh was brutal.


Typical stoner laugh.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nickels said:


> *DevdogAZ* - time to update your sig, that website seems to be gone now.


You're right. My wife's business partner moved away so they disbanded their business. Thanks for looking, though.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

GoHalos said:


> Ahhhh..... what? Stay classy St. Louis...


Also: The rising price of mayonnaise.

http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2010/01/13/130-conan-obrien/


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It will end up being one of the top-rated shows on cable for the week, but that's no surprise. Last week, some of the top shows were Monday Night Football (7.4 Household), The Walking Dead (3.1 Household), WWE Raw (2.8 Household) and Pawn Stars (2.6 Household).


Those are all primetime though, right?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesda said:


> Cant wait for masturbating bear to make a comeback!





Jesda said:


> I've never seen white people care more about anything in recent memory than Conan's return. This is an amazing social phenomenon.





Jesda said:


> Also: The rising price of mayonnaise.
> 
> http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2010/01/13/130-conan-obrien/


ahhhhh so you can read a blog and rip it off. cool.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Test said:


> ahhhhh so you can read a blog and rip it off. cool.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Those are all primetime though, right?


I only listed those because primetime cable ratings are the easiest to find. If you're just comparing Conan against other late-night cable shows, I'm sure it would be at the top of the list. I was simply trying to give an example of what other basic cable shows garnered similar ratings (regardless of timeslot).


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Preparation H guy should drive those numbers upward.

I find Andy to be quite humorous. His intentionally jarring style of humor keeps the show from being too centered on Conan's physical antics.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

TomK said:


> I'll say it again...Andy Richter sucks. He adds nothing to the show, and is a big distraction to my watching this show.


I've always liked Richter, but I think he's great as Conan's sidekick. It's nice to have a guest host who actually contributes funny stuff here and there instead of just announcing the host's name, chuckling on mic and taking up space.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like the Adults 18-49 rating is 2.5, which is astonishing. It basically means that the vast majority of his audience is in the key demographic, unlike shows like Leno and Letterman that get lots of older viewers but not huge numbers in the key demo.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Looks like the Adults 18-49 rating is 2.5, which is astonishing...


Why should it be astonishing? Conan has always appealed to a younger demo. My 27 year old son would never consider watching Letterman or Leno, but he watches Conan.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Why should it be astonishing? Conan has always appealed to a younger demo. My 27 year old son would never consider watching Letterman or Leno, but he watches Conan.


Well, it's just a big 18-49 rating. I'm not surprised that a vast majority of Conan's audience is young. I'm surprised that it was that big. That 2.5 rating for adults 18-49 beat everything that aired on NBC in primetime on Monday night.

It will be interesting to see where his ratings stabilize after the first couple of weeks.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

pjenkins said:


> I think he tanks after an initial few nights of decent ratings. going up against The Daily Show at 11pmEST is suicide in the demographic he's after (18-42), and the 10pm hour negates the older crowd from tuning in compared to Leno/Letterman.


I dont think so - I think Conan has such a strong following he would have been successful even just doing a web based show. Me personally, I recorded Conan and watched the daily show live (since it is only a half hour and I usually skip his interview segment). Then I could watch Conan right after with no commercials. Perfect!

Also, for us with Directv on the west coast, I get Daily Show and Conan at 8 pm. So if I really wanted to I could still watch Leno/letterman no problem on my local channel (but who would want to do that)? 

I don't understand what you mean about the 10pm hour.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

whitson77 said:


> Seth Rogan was just awful as a guest.


BING BING BING

He has Tom Hanks tonight. Why wasn't he on last night?

Otherwise, good first act. I was happy to see Masturbating Bear found a new job.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Gromit said:


> I've always liked Richter, but I think he's great as Conan's sidekick. It's nice to have a guest host who actually contributes funny stuff here and there instead of just announcing the host's name, chuckling on mic and taking up space.


_And_ it's nice to see him sitting on the couch for the whole show, the way a sidekick should. On "The Tonight Show," he was behind the podium most of the time, except for certain comedy bits where he'd be on the couch -- and then he'd go back to the podium for the guest interviews, which looked awkward and bizarre.

The audience seating area looks relatively small, so I'll bet it's going to be tough to get tickets (or get into the show if you manage to get tickets, since I'm sure they'll distribute above capacity).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> _And_ it's nice to see him sitting on the couch for the whole show, the way a sidekick should. On "The Tonight Show," he was behind the podium most of the time, except for certain comedy bits where he'd be on the couch -- and then he'd go back to the podium for the guest interviews, which looked awkward and bizarre.
> 
> The audience seating area looks relatively small, so I'll bet it's going to be tough to get tickets (or get into the show if you manage to get tickets, since I'm sure they'll distribute above capacity).


I read something about his new studio last week. The article was saying how this was a smaller, more intimate venue. But then it said that his theater at The Tonight Show sat about 300 people, and that his new theater seats 250. So it didn't seem like that was a big enough difference to make a big deal about. But I guess the seating area is slanted at a steeper rake so the audience feels closer to the stage and more involved in the show.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Shaunnick said:


> BING BING BING
> 
> He has Tom Hanks tonight. Why wasn't he on last night?
> 
> Otherwise, good first act. I was happy to see Masturbating Bear found a new job.


How in the name of all things Conan does the guy that coined the CoCo phrase not get the number one guest spot is beyond me??? Hanks should be guest numero uno. Ok, it was really used in the twitter tracker skit, but Hanks came out later and made sure it stuck.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nickels said:


> How in the name of all things Conan does the guy that coined the CoCo phrase not get the number one guest spot is beyond me??? Hanks should be guest numero uno. Ok, it was really used in the twitter tracker skit, but Hanks came out later and made sure it stuck.


I'm sure Tom Hanks just wasn't available on Monday. No way Conan chose Seth Rogen over Tom Hanks.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I read something about his new studio last week. The article was saying how this was a smaller, more intimate venue. But then it said that his theater at The Tonight Show sat about 300 people, and that his new theater seats 250. So it didn't seem like that was a big enough difference to make a big deal about. But I guess the seating area is slanted at a steeper rake so the audience feels closer to the stage and more involved in the show.


In addition, they say that the entire interview section of the set slides out to be even closer to the audience.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I enjoyed the show last night.
Is it still being shot in LA? Wasn't there talk early on about it being located somewhere else?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

getreal said:


> I enjoyed the show last night.
> Is it still being shot in LA? Wasn't there talk early on about it being located somewhere else?


It's shot at the Warner Bros. lot in Burbank. TBS is based in Atlanta and has some production facilities there, but in order to get the guests you need for a show like this, it has to be either in LA or NY.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think there was some talk very, very early on, that they might be leasing space at Universal Studios for this, possibly even the Conan "Tonight Show" soundstage, but I think that fizzled very quickly.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure Tom Hanks just wasn't available on Monday. No way Conan chose Seth Rogen over Tom Hanks.


He was going to get big ratings the first night no matter who the guest was. By putting Tom Hanks the second night, it gives people a reason to come back.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Thought the guitar strap with CONAN emblazoned on it was ridiculous...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I read something about his new studio last week. The article was saying how this was a smaller, more intimate venue. But then it said that his theater at The Tonight Show sat about 300 people, and that his new theater seats 250. So it didn't seem like that was a big enough difference to make a big deal about. But I guess the seating area is slanted at a steeper rake so the audience feels closer to the stage and more involved in the show.


Conan did jokingly point out last night that the front of the audience is much closer to the stage, much like it was for "Late Night." His "Tonight Show" space seemed to have a large moat-like area containing crew and nothingness between him and the audience.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The reason Seth Rogen was the first guest is that he won the "First Guest" poll that they ran on Conan's site. I don't remember who the other names were though.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MickeS said:


> The reason Seth Rogen was the first guest is that he won the "First Guest" poll that they ran on Conan's site. I don't remember who the other names were though.


No, the first guest poll were the ones like the Pope, the nobel prize winner, and the winner, the nutcracker lady. She was technically the first guest. (It was of course a joke poll.)


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> No, the first guest poll were the ones like the Pope, the nobel prize winner, and the winner, the nutcracker lady. She was technically the first guest. (It was of course a joke poll.)


Hmm. OK. I thought I read it was a real poll and Rogen won.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Thought the guitar strap with CONAN emblazoned on it was ridiculous...


Why? it's not uncommon for guitarists to do such things.

I'd also bet it was a gift and not self indulgence on his part.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Langree said:


> Why? it's not uncommon for guitarists to do such things.
> 
> I'd also bet it was a gift and not self indulgence on his part.


I know a LOT of musicians....been around them most of my life....and, while many have egos, very few are THAT self-absorbed. Gift or not, it looked hideous....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I know a LOT of musicians....been around them most of my life....and, while many have egos, very few are THAT self-absorbed. Gift or not, it looked hideous....


I bet if it was a gift, it means something to him and he doesn't care if you think it's hideous.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

The name of the show is Conan, who cares if his strap also says Conan, the whole show is for him Conan O'Brien (unless they can find another Conan to replace him, like he mentioned last night )


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The first episode was great, just because Conan was back... but actually, this second episode is 100&#37; better than that one. Much better guests, better comedy, and Conan is way less hyper than he was last night.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I'm pretty sure I've seen Lyle Lovett, and Chris Isaac wear straps with names. Or at least I thought I had.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> The first episode was great, just because Conan was back... but actually, this second episode is 100% better than that one. Much better guests, better comedy, and Conan is way less hyper than he was last night.


I completely agree. Solid comedy from beginning to end!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Langree said:


> I bet if it was a gift, it means something to him and he doesn't care if you think it's hideous.


Just expressing an opinion here...which is what these threads are for.



Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen Lyle Lovett, and Chris Isaac wear straps with names. Or at least I thought I had.


I rest my case.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Just expressing an opinion here...which is what these threads are for.
> 
> I rest my case.


I was just saying.....I have no lost love for Lovett or Isaacs.
More self indulgent, is the marionette dance he does at the intro, but I don't care one way or another.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Ok, I'm dumb. I did not see the final seconds of Tom Hanks appearance coming. LOL

In the premiere I thought the moon was hanging seperate from the ocean scenery. After this show that backdrop/rear projection scene has endless posibilities.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I haven't caught the second episode yet, but I thought the first episode was pretty solid. Like any other late night talk show I may watch, I skipped the interviews and most of the musical number.

Hopefully he has more jokes outside of his whole NBC ordeal, as he seemed to have nothing but that to talk about in the first episode.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> I haven't caught the second episode yet, but I thought the first episode was pretty solid. Like any other late night talk show I may watch, I skipped the interviews and most of the musical number.
> 
> .


Really? Isn't that like 80% of the show?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Really? Isn't that like 80% of the show?


Yup. Late night shows are always about 15 minutes of entertainment for me.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I forgot about the first show until it was half over and then started recording it but have not watched it yet.

Is his new show in LA or New York? I assume LA, because I never heard about him going back to New York.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I forgot about the first show until it was half over and then started recording it but have not watched it yet.

Is his new show in LA or New York? I assume LA, because I never heard about him going back to New York.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> I forgot about the first show until it was half over and then started recording it but have not watched it yet.
> 
> Is his new show in LA or New York? I assume LA, because I never heard about him going back to New York.


It's filmed on the WB lot in Burbank. Probably only a couple of miles from where his Tonight Show was filmed.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

marksman said:


> I forgot about the first show until it was half over and then started recording it but have not watched it yet.


The show is rerun at 1am the same night as the first run.

The daily late-night schedule at TBS runs thusly:

11pm: Conan
12mid: Lopez
1am: Conan
2am: Lopez


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought that the first episode was a little weak & stiff, but the second episode &#8212; BOOM! &#8212; Conan's squarely back in the saddle!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

omnibus said:


> After this show that backdrop/rear projection scene has endless posibilities.


This was such a great idea to put on the set.

The hilarious standards & practices "remote" felt much more in the vein of "Late Night" rather than "The Tonight Show," which makes me excited for this show.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Did this bug anyone else?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

getbak said:


> Did this bug anyone else?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Langree said:


>


The backdrop behind Leno when he first took over the Tonight Show had a coastal view very similar to Conan's new backdrop.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> The show is rerun at 1am the same night as the first run.
> 
> The daily late-night schedule at TBS runs thusly:
> 
> ...


It's also online.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

getbak said:


> The backdrop behind Leno when he first took over the Tonight Show had a coastal view very similar to Conan's new backdrop.


Yeah.. I noticed the same thing. Didn't bug, me, though. But I thought it was, well, an interesting choice. Not sure if they were trying to make a joke or what.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

MickeS said:


> It's also online.


The online episodes confused me at first. They start titled as "Conan: XXXX Part 1" and start you out with about 15-17 minutes of the show. I kept trying to see if I had navigated to the full episode section incorrectly and finally gave up and went to Hulu. Surprisingly, the show is listed on Hulu, but it takes you to the exact same TBS page I had just left. So I figured I'd sit it out through "Part 1" and see what happens. Sure enough, Part 2 (along with all the remaining parts, up to 5 or 6) loaded just as soon as the one currently playing finished.

Maybe it was just me, but I was kind of confused by the way they have it set up.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

pcguru83 said:


> The online episodes confused me at first. They start titled as "Conan: XXXX Part 1" and start you out with about 15-17 minutes of the show. I kept trying to see if I had navigated to the full episode section incorrectly and finally gave up and went to Hulu. Surprisingly, the show is listed on Hulu, but it takes you to the exact same TBS page I had just left. So I figured I'd sit it out through "Part 1" and see what happens. Sure enough, Part 2 (along with all the remaining parts, up to 5 or 6) loaded just as soon as the one currently playing finished.
> 
> Maybe it was just me, but I was kind of confused by the way they have it set up.


A few other channels do it the same way with their online content. It confused me the first time I saw it too.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. I noticed the same thing. Didn't bug, me, though. But I thought it was, well, an interesting choice. Not sure if they were trying to make a joke or what.


Yeah, bugged was probably the wrong word. It struck me as an odd choice and Leno was the first thing I thought of when I saw it.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Didn't they mention something about being the first set late night set that can see the ocean? Guess they were wrong (or I completly missed the joke).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Finally watched the premiere episode last night. I thought it was fine, and I don't understand the complaints about Rogen. He was a good guest here, just like he was on "The Tonight Show".

All in all, it felt more like "Late Night" than "The Tonight Show", which I liked. So I'll keep watching for a while.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

omnibus said:


> In the premiere I thought the moon was hanging seperate from the ocean scenery. After this show that backdrop/rear projection scene has endless posibilities.


I'm pretty sure that the whales were inserted in Post; notice how the camera never moved whenever the whales were "on screen".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> I'm pretty sure that the whales were inserted in Post; notice how the camera never moved whenever the whales were "on screen".


I thought they did look very strange. It sure didn't look like the background had video capabilities, or else the whales would have looked much more realistic.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

Curious why Conan's opening theme couldn't be (or wasn't) brought over. Letterman took his to CBS.

However, "The End of the Show Song" was brought over. Is that melody actually some other famous tune?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sonnik said:


> Curious why Conan's opening theme couldn't be (or wasn't) brought over. Letterman took his to CBS.


I'll bet it's somehow related to the fact that Max Weinberg isn't on the new show -- wouldn't be surprised if Jimmy Vivino wrote the new theme specifically to have more guitar, less drums.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought they did look very strange. It sure didn't look like the background had video capabilities, or else the whales would have looked much more realistic.


So do you guys think the moving moon is added in post as well? How about the sinking Carnival cruise ship?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

omnibus said:


> Ok, I'm dumb. I did not see the final seconds of Tom Hanks appearance coming. LOL


..didn't see the 2nd nite-please to share?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Regina said:


> ..didn't see the 2nd nite-please to share?


Watch the video here


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Someone else mentioned it earlier, and I agree; I don't like the name of the band. I know Conan likes his self-deprecating humor, but "The TBS Orchestra" or something more straight-laced like that would be better. I thought maybe the name was a joke and they would change it to the real name after the premiere.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Watch the video here


Thanks!  I love how the water only hit Tom, and not Conan!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Someone else mentioned it earlier, and I agree; I don't like the name of the band. I know Conan likes his self-deprecating humor, but "The TBS Orchestra" or something more straight-laced like that would be better. I thought maybe the name was a joke and they would change it to the real name after the premiere.


*shrug* Doesn't bother me. It's a simple statement of fact, they are on basic cable; in fact, it's just pointing out one of the distinctive features of the show, that they are one of the only major late night shows on basic cable.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought they did look very strange. It sure didn't look like the background had video capabilities, or else the whales would have looked much more realistic.





ElJay said:


> So do you guys think the moving moon is added in post as well? How about the sinking Carnival cruise ship?


I don't think Conan's backdrop has video capabilities either.

The whales and the cruise ship were done as some sort of post effect. I noticed the cameras zoomed/moved prematurely in each segment - and it caused the lights on the shore to appear twice (ghosting). I'm not quite sure what this effect is called, but it's probably some variant of a chroma-key. You'll notice most of the backdrop is very blue, which would contrast to the desk, Andy, and Conan well. This is the same technique which allowed his backdrop during the monologue at _The Tonight Show_ to become a Super Mario game on one occasion.

I think the moon is "real".


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

The moon is real--when the moon is moved around in the first ep (I seriously doubt that Conan's remote did anything), you can see it wobbling around.

I am impressed that whatever light they have behind the moon shining on the backdrop apparently has a rotating mirror to cause the water to look like it's moving.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I didn't realize the new show was Monday -Thursday only. I assume so anyway, since there's no show next Friday either.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I didn't realize the new show was Monday -Thursday only. I assume so anyway, since there's no show next Friday either.


Yes, it's only Monday-Thursday, just like "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report."

Or just like "Late Night with David Letterman" was for its first few years.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

doom1701 said:


> The moon is real--when the moon is moved around in the first ep (I seriously doubt that Conan's remote did anything), you can see it wobbling around.


You can also sometimes see the cables attached to it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I thought I would stick with this show, but I gave up after 3 episodes. It wasn't bad, but The Daily Show and Colbert Report still fill my late night comedy quota. I'll probably watch when TDS/CR are in reruns. As frequently as TDS/CR take breaks, I might get to watch a lot of Conan.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Same here. I really like Conan, but his brand of comedy wears on me quickly and I don't care about most of his guests. I wish him tons of success, though.

Back to you, Jon.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

MickeS said:


> I thought I would stick with this show, but I gave up after 3 episodes. It wasn't bad, but The Daily Show and Colbert Report still fill my late night comedy quota. I'll probably watch when TDS/CR are in reruns. As frequently as TDS/CR take breaks, I might get to watch a lot of Conan.





lambertman said:


> Same here. I really like Conan, but his brand of comedy wears on me quickly and I don't care about most of his guests. I wish him tons of success, though.
> 
> Back to you, Jon.


As I record both, I find myself wanting to watch Conan "first" lately. I'll catch back up on TDS later...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Harrison Ford may have star power, but he sure is a boring interviewee. Conan clearly had to struggle to get anything out of him.

Russell Brand on the following night, however, is the complete opposite as an interviewee. Very interactive and entertaining as a guest!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Maybe I'm wrong, since I skipped through it, but didn't Harrison Ford talk about his blimp experience here too?? He definitely talked about it on Letterman recently. If I'm remembering correctly, it does seem weird to have the same discussions on multiple talk shows so close to each other. (Though there have been other times when I've seen others, I think Robin Williams, talk about the same stories as being very recent events on different talk shows years apart -- and no, I don't mean during standup bits.. talking conversationally on the couch.. and not in the "host starts the story and standup does stand up while sitting down" type..)


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Harrison Ford only said 18 words the entire interview. Boring.

And yeah he did say a little about the blimp but only because Conan was talking about his blimp.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

DancnDude said:


> Harrison Ford only said 18 words the entire interview. Boring.


It kind of made me think he was hopped up (or down) on "medication". I thought he was acting very strange.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Ford was entertaining and seemed to enjoy himself on The Daily Show the other day at least.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

It was jarring to actually hear Harrison Ford say "_Sh1t and Die_" without an edit though. Yeah it's cable, and it _was_ pretty funny, but it did catch me off guard.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Generic said:


> It kind of made me think he was hopped up (or down) on "medication". I thought he was acting very strange.


Exactly what I was thinking while watching it. Especially the way he kept nervously caressing the arm of his chair.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tim Goodman's "review" after the first couple of weeks:

TV Review: As the Honeymoon Period Ends on 'Conan,' the Fun Truly Begins


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

So, he's had a few weeks. 

What are the ratings doing now?

I have to confess that after watching the first week, I stopped watching. I guess that a change of venue hasn't made me like him any more. Still some good stuff and some stuff that didn't work for me. Mostly, just not compelling TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> So, he's had a few weeks.
> 
> What are the ratings doing now?
> 
> I have to confess that after watching the first week, I stopped watching. I guess that a change of venue hasn't made me like him any more. Still some good stuff and some stuff that didn't work for me. Mostly, just not compelling TV.


I think he's settled into about a 1.0 rating (adults 18-49). Leno over the past several months has been averaging a 0.9 and Letterman is between a 0.8 and 0.9. The size of Conan's audience is much smaller than Leno's or Letterman's, but because a much larger percentage of Conan's audience falls within the target demographic, his 18-49 ratings have been very good.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

How is he doing against Jon Stewart.

I'm generally not up for either of them, but TiVo both.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> How is he doing against Jon Stewart.
> 
> I'm generally not up for either of them, but TiVo both.


During Conan's second full week (Nov. 15-18), Conan averaged 1.7 million viewers, with 1.3 million in the 18-49 range. Stewart averaged 1.5 million viewers with 800k in the 18.49 range. Numbers are not yet available for the week of Thanksgiving, and The Daily Show was in repeats that week anyway.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> During Conan's second full week (Nov. 15-18), Conan averaged 1.7 million viewers, with 1.3 million in the 18-49 range. Stewart averaged 1.5 million viewers with 800k in the 18.49 range. Numbers are not yet available for the week of Thanksgiving, and The Daily Show was in repeats that week anyway.


I'm surprised by Stewart's demographic share relative to his total. I wouldn't have imagined that he would pick that many older viewers (or kids?!)...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I have to confess that after watching the first week, I stopped watching. I guess that a change of venue hasn't made me like him any more. Still some good stuff and some stuff that didn't work for me. Mostly, just not compelling TV.


I set up an SP for his new show, and I hadn't done so for any of his previous ones (I just watched when I happened upon it).

My routine now is that I watch his monologue from the night before, and then only watch the rest if I care about the guests or musical act.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dcheesi said:


> I'm surprised by Stewart's demographic share relative to his total. I wouldn't have imagined that he would pick that many older viewers (or kids?!)...


Heck, I'm 60 and I watch his show....


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Just over 1 million in A18-49 for the third week, per a press release from today. That would be a 0.8-0.9 rating.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Way annoying, this week has no guest info. Letterman's the only one I 'watch' regularly (though even with that I've lately been listening to just the audio on my iPhone and then skimming through for the visual jokes later).. I record the others for relatively rare funny bits and musical guests.


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

Just finished The War for Late Night book. Great read if you are interested in the late night drama. It's almost shocking how Bill Carter was able to get so many insiders on the record about their perspective on how things went down. It reinforced a lot of the thoughts I already had, but you see how human (/flawed) everybody involved is. Including the viewers. In the end, Leno's pay and play deal combined with Conan's lack of time protection at 11:35 was really the key factor in how things turned out. Conan didn't wind up at Fox because although several guys were desparately trying to make it happen, Murdoch and other old guys at Fox just didn't get his humor enough to make it happen. 

I think the Conan show is really starting to get good. Much better than the first few weeks. MORE BRIAN MCCANN and comedy bits!!! And less of Conan trying to kiss everybody's ass that comes on the show.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

It's getting better. But if I hear him say one more time that he's the only talk show host in the history of the medium to have his own blimp, I'm going to put a shotgun round through my TV.

What's interesting is that the second guests have been outpacing the first ones lately (Chris Colfer comes to mind). I FFed right on through most of last night's ep, too. Charles Barkley and Dr. Drew? Really?


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> What's interesting is that the second guests have been outpacing the first ones lately (Chris Colfer comes to mind). I FFed right on through most of last night's ep, too. Charles Barkley and Dr. Drew? Really?


I agree last night's episode was Turrible  past the monologue.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

It's so weird how different people's perspectives are. I thought Barkley and Dr. Drew were pretty good guests. Barkley was cool, Dr. Drew was interesting.

I wish Conan would shave the beard. It makes me think he's still depressed and upset over the Tonight Show debacle.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

mattack said:


> Way annoying, this week has no guest info. Letterman's the only one I 'watch' regularly (though even with that I've lately been listening to just the audio on my iPhone and then skimming through for the visual jokes later).. I record the others for relatively rare funny bits and musical guests.


Here's a plug for the always awesome Late Night Lineups page.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> .
> I wish Conan would shave the beard. It makes me think he's still depressed and upset over the Tonight Show debacle.


Same here. But it keeps reminding me of the writer's strike from a couple years back when he first grew one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> It's getting better. But if I hear him say one more time that he's the only talk show host in the history of the medium to have his own blimp, I'm going to put a shotgun round through my TV.
> 
> What's interesting is that the second guests have been outpacing the first ones lately (Chris Colfer comes to mind). I FFed right on through most of last night's ep, too. Charles Barkley and Dr. Drew? Really?


I haven't watched any of my Conan recordings from this week, because they don't have guest info so I have no idea if I'll be interested (I don't generally like Conan's monologue). But if he had Barkley and Dr. Drew on last night, I'll definitely check that out. Barkley is always funny as a talk show guest, and Dr. Drew is great.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

dilbert27 said:


> I agree last night's episode was Turrible  past the monologue.


Guess you didn't stay tuned all the way to Cake, then.

Incidentally, I freeze-framed on the letter taking away Deon Cole's parking privileges, and it said he'd gotten three warning citations already. So I can't feel too sorry for him.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Conan's video blog last night was hilarious! And I also loved Deon coming back to his car because he forgot his "medicine". :up: 

I am a huge fan of Cake but I wasnt really feeling the new song. Maybe it was the frontman trying to get the crowd into it and they just weren't singing along. A bit embarassing...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Also, the bits with "Ted Turner" need to stop.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Also, the bits with "Ted Turner" need to stop.


Yes indeed. It's horrible. Even Conan doesn't seem to like it--something about his persona changes and becomes uncomfortable and awkward. Maybe it's part of the bit, but I don't think so.

Overall, loving the new show though. Haven't missed an episode yet.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Also, the bits with "Ted Turner" need to stop.


I think that was in his contract. Ted Turner needs to be on the show once a week...in any form.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I stopped watching after the first week, then got caught up and cant believe I missed it. He's funnier than he's ever been.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I think they need to skip the second interview segment with the first guest (unless it's going really great, which is rare since Conan sucks at interviewing) and put comedy sketches there, like they did for a long time in the "Late Night" show.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

ElJay said:


> I think they need to skip the second interview segment with the first guest (unless it's going really great, which is rare since Conan sucks at interviewing) and put comedy sketches there, like they did for a long time in the "Late Night" show.


The comedy bit immediately after the monologue is essentially the replacement for that "middle bit" (as we called it back in my college dorm in 1993-94).

The show is formatted differently than "Late Night" was for most of its run -- "Conan" has six segments (as did "The Tonight Show with Conan" and the last couple years of "Late Night"), but "Late Night" originally had seven.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Conan is on Larry King tonight.

http://www.cnn.com/SHOWBIZ/


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Best Christmas decorations EVER!


----------

